# New Katt & Sparklez Pics



## Bren (Dec 18, 2007)

They are 6 1/2 weeks old in these pics and this time around, Sparklez was easier to photograph...

*Sparklez*
























































*Katt*


----------



## Leala (May 31, 2007)

Oh my goodness! They are absolutely gorgeous! I love the markings on Sparkles face.


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

That third picture is too cute for words!


----------



## izmi (Jan 14, 2008)

*Stops breathing from the cuteness overload*


----------



## Screechy (Dec 28, 2007)

AWWWW!! *squeals* they're absolutely ADORABLE!


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

Cute!


----------



## Bren (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks so much everyone...they are cuties aren't they?


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

ooooh sprakles is soo cuttee !!


----------



## Neophyte (Feb 12, 2008)

Sparklez is one of the cutest rats I have ever seen! And the face design on Katt is one of the coolest I have seen. Its like a lightning bolt! Please show more as you take them!


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

They are ssooooo cute! It's hard to belive my girls looked like them not that long ago (sigh) they grow up way to fast! That second pic looks like shes a zombie!


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

Aww im sorry you have alllergies , atleast Volkl can give them a nice home


----------

